# Southern Ireland R35 Owners



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Just wondering if there are any other (VRT fleeced) southern Ireland registered GTR owners on here, would be nice to bounce a few specific questions of ya if any exist.

Cheers


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

R32 owner in Meath but feel free to bring me for a spin!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd say I'm looking for needles in a hay stack here...I'd imagine there is probably only half a dozen Irish Reg GTR's if even. Only ever seen a few Northern regs ones and one Irish reg for sale on carzone. Not even that many RB GTR's around either I guess you can blame this country, penalizes you for being a petrol head, insurance, road tax, VRT it's a long list...was even looking at a YouTube clip of cannonball rally here last year and mostly UK reg cars says it all really


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

It's ridiculous. Insurance is near impossible for any decent engine size, or a hint of sportiness! Tax, well tax on my gtr is about 1200 euro a year. 
Tax is the real killer I think. Especially when you look at the quality of the road network!

Havnt priced vrt on anything recently so not sure how bad it is now, so can't really comment. Thought VRT was now emissions based, as well as OMSP?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

big respect to you guys, especially with regards this VRT thing which seems to be a monumental pi55 take!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep it's a joke, VRT cost me Eur32,000, road tax Eur2,100, and insurance is just slightly over Eur1,000, I can't complain too much as there are people who would give their right ball-of-socks to be driving a GTR over here but circa Eur83,000 all in for an 09 GTR with over Eur 3,000 a year running cost ex maintenance is ridiculous. When I was over buying it at GC Motors in Harrogate they had all classes of ferrari, Porsche, lambo, R8 etc and if I lived there I would be in the price bracket or there abouts not that I would go for any of the above over my GTR but it just goes to show how skewed it is. Being a petrolhead is an expensive disease.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I can check to find out how many new GT-Rs are registered. Give me a few days


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> I can check to find out how many new GT-Rs are registered. Give me a few days


That would be great mate, I'm not sure how you do it but as we have no HPC in Ireland as far as Nissan are concerned there may be no official registered GTR's in Ireland (our only HPC was EP Mooney in Dublin which went into Liquidation and was never replaced which says it all really) all would have to be imports form Northern Ireland (Charles Hurst) or imported JMD or from UK like I did.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I will ask Nissan


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> I will ask Nissan


Thanks a million mate that would be really super, if I could be so rude as to ask if you could find out if they have any intention of re-opening a HPC, Nissan Ireland don't respond to e-mail from my experience.....I'd imagine they scratch there heads here when they see "GTR" in my mails LOL


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Currently no plans


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Not surprised to be honest but disappointed all the same, probably for the best as there is a tendency to pull customers pants down over here and from what I hear Charles Hust who I'll be using in Belfast are quite good.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Was going to get a 08 R35 myself but Mr vrt soon put a stop to that when they wanted 28,500 euros just to register the car


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

*Shane* said:


> Was going to get a 08 R35 myself but Mr vrt soon put a stop to that when they wanted 28,500 euros just to register the car


Yep Mental, I paid the little bit extra to go 09 UK so that I'd have warranty as your screwed over here if something goes wrong with the GR6, not many here that would know what to do with it.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Where you in ireland mate?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Just outside Dublin, mate


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

bobel said:


> Yep it's a joke, VRT cost me Eur32,000, road tax Eur2,100, and insurance is just slightly over Eur1,000, I can't complain too much as there are people who would give their right ball-of-socks to be driving a GTR over here but circa Eur83,000 all in for an 09 GTR with over Eur 3,000 a year running cost ex maintenance is ridiculous. When I was over buying it at GC Motors in Harrogate they had all classes of ferrari, Porsche, lambo, R8 etc and if I lived there I would be in the price bracket or there abouts not that I would go for any of the above over my GTR but it just goes to show how skewed it is. Being a petrolhead is an expensive disease.


Wow mate, thats big money alright. And me thinking i was gettin raped payin 9k (r34) a few years ago...

There are a few GTR's in ireland, but not many, i remember there was 3 in autotrader at one stage, but that was a year or 2 ago, were 2 silver ones and a black. The very first imported ones were priced at 130k:nervous:

There is also a black 08 gtr that has been down in mondello a few times that iv met, owner imported new from japan, pre july 08 so under the cheaper tax rate.

What colour is yours?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Metallic Black, black edition


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Any chance of a spin sometime mate ?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Bump, have a feeling a newbie has joined the Irish GTR ranks one sold here during the week...are you out there!!!!


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

bobel said:


> Bump, have a feeling a newbie has joined the Irish GTR ranks one sold here during the week...are you out there!!!!



Sure am:clap:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

SI-R said:


> Sure am:clap:


Congrats mate, I'm assuming it's the red black edition one from Cafco how did you find getting insurance, struggled myself!


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

bobel said:


> Congrats mate, I'm assuming it's the red black edition one from Cafco how did you find getting insurance, struggled myself!


Yeah Cafco brought the car down for me,they were very good to deal with.

The usual hassle they refused to quote at first then three letters of refusal later they had to insure me but i always have this problem because of my age

Cheers pal


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Friend bought a porsche off them last year and they seemed really good to deal with alright, 

Had same myself went with xs direct in the end, enjoy the car and keep in touch anyway as it's always handy to have someone to bounce ideas off on this side of the water, I assume you'll be making the bi annual trips to Hursts too (painful). I'll keep any eye out for you, your probably the only thing around that'll stay in my rear view mirror....LOL


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

bobel said:


> Friend bought a porsche off them last year and they seemed really good to deal with alright,
> 
> Had same myself went with xs direct in the end, enjoy the car and keep in touch anyway as it's always handy to have someone to bounce ideas off on this side of the water, I assume you'll be making the bi annual trips to Hursts too (painful). I'll keep any eye out for you, your probably the only thing around that'll stay in my rear view mirror....LOL



Yeah they took my M3 off me and brought down the car from agnews,disaster to try and sell anything near high end private these days. I got one txt from two months of carzone advertising..

I dont think they would touch me either still with Axa until september and then i am going to try everywhere and anywhere to find something more competitive.

Haha yes i sure will pal,made sure it had a full service and new tyres as part of the sale as i did not fancy an extra 2k a couple of weeks after buying it..lol

Defo keep in touch pal,Simon is my name


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

theres si, whats the crack, dont forget a newbies thread with a few picies


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

Mick-skyline said:


> theres si, whats the crack, dont forget a newbies thread with a few picies


Ah whats the crack fella. Yeah when you gna take them few picies for me...:chairshot


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

SI-R said:


> Ah whats the crack fella. Yeah when you gna take them few picies for me...:chairshot


As soon as ya let me take the beast for a rip 

I'll give ya a shout during the week, take a few next weekend for ya.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 10, 2021)

bobel said:


> Just wondering if there are any other (VRT fleeced) southern Ireland registered GTR owners on here, would be nice to bounce a few specific questions of ya if any exist.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 10, 2021)

What year gtr


----------

